
The Pmarca Guide to Big Companies, Part 2: Retaining great people - staunch
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/07/the-pmarca-gu-1.html
======
far33d
If you are a startup, the real value of this article is in the "How to talk a
great person out of going to a startup" section.

You'll need to have better answers for all these tactics to get great talent
from big companies.

------
mynameishere
File that under "Problems you'd like to have," because by the time you have
it, you're probably already wealthy.

I'm surprised he missed some of the more traditional strategies used to retain
people, such as "Hire married men with young children." I would also add:
"Hire people who are physically or socially unattractive." This exploits the
market's inefficient allocation of pretty boys/girls to jobs they are
unqualified for, and provides you with good workers who are less likely to
charm recruiters. (Note: Don't do that for sales positions.)

~~~
run4yourlives
You do realize that both of your "traditional strategies" are illegal in most
western countries?

Or perhaps you're being sarcastic/witty. :-) (please say yes)

